
Peter Thiel Tries to Pivot His Personal Brand to Privacy Hero - dogecoinbase
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nitashatiku/peter-thiel-gawker-new-york-times
======
fullshark
The op-ed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12293870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12293870)

------
MollyR
I don't think really think he's a privacy hero, but his points about gawker
and denton seem spot on.

